# Your Banking needs



## Gimli (May 25, 2008)

I am currently applying for a job as Bank Manager at an worldwide established bank looking after ex pats in Cyprus. I am keen to hear what problems you face and what solutions you would like. This info will help with my interview and if I get the job give me a starting point to start to provide solutions. Be frank.... I need real issues and also positive comments.


----------

